

Platform/Forum to gather feedback from Beta Users - pumper

A couple of weeks ago I was looking at a platform designed for capturing feedback and feature requests for beta testers. It was essentially a forum but devoted to product feedback. I think they offered a free version and I just can't remember the name of it. Has anyone come across something like this?
======
pumper
I'll answer my own question! Its called uservoice and I found it cos the stack
overflow guys were using it for their beta!

